# not responding while find max



## a111087 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know that cpu and gpu are being used a lot while find max, but my mouse often stops moving and monitor looses signal while temps are still alright.  But then signal comes back and when I press show cube again, cube shows, but pc freezes for like ~5 seconds.

Is that alright?  I oc the core to ~680 (from 560)  and load temp stays about the same, just 1c higher (62c).  on lower oc I don't have such problems, I get pretty scared when LCD looses signal 
and why does the signal gets lost, does it mean that it is max oc for this card?


----------



## a111087 (Oct 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## panchoman (Oct 3, 2007)

find max??? seems like instability if you're trying to find the max oc, drop down the htt link to 3x or 4x and you should be good.


----------



## a111087 (Oct 3, 2007)

i will try that out
but the lose of signal is nothing too bad right?


----------



## a111087 (Oct 4, 2007)

i found out that it is where most lucky cards freeze, next is voltage mod


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 4, 2007)

panchoman said:


> find max??? seems like instability if you're trying to find the max oc, drop down the htt link to 3x or 4x and you should be good.



ur kiddin me right?????   when  does your HTT come into play while OC'ing a graphics card????


@ OP dont use the find max button anyways...its better if you go in 5-10MHz bumps while clocking your card!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 4, 2007)

very well said sneeky..


----------

